# More wifi access news (formerly free wifi access at Starbucks July 1)



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you needed another excuse to go to Starbucks, apparently as of July 1, they will be offering free "one click" access to wifi in their cafes, and free access to some paid content (Wall Street Journal, etc.) for customers. Presumably you'll get a code for the paid content when you make a purchase?

http://starbucks.tekgroup.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=397

No doubt some wifi iPad-owning Board members will be hanging out with their iPads at Starbucks this Summer.....I'm not a coffee drinker, but I might have to stop by and drink a frappucino or some such when I'm traveling out of state.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was in one today and could have used some free access... 

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was in one today and could have used some free access...
> 
> Betsy


In the meantime, if you register a Starbucks card on their site, you can get up to two hours a day free. I did this and it works pretty well.

Access to WSJ is a plus. Their pricing is insane.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't know that, will register my card!

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

My card is registered and I didn't know that (free wifi). I only have the card in case I get stranded in an airport and don't want to deplete my cash. Have never been able to justify the cost of coffee that is not as good as I can make at home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a Starbucks app for the iPhone that will show you your balance and that also, in some Starbucks, you can use in place of the actual card.  I don't like their regular coffee; but I love white chocolate mochas....

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I love mochas and lattes, but well better than half the time, I end up drinking their chai tea.  And they've got plenty of pastries that I adore.  

I suppose I should take a look at that app, I've never paid any attention to it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My current favorite is Dark Cherry Mocha Frappachino... YUM!

I wish we had a real Starbucks around here. We had 4 of them and they closed the real ones and left us with one in Target and one in Giant. Neither of those is an appealing place to go in and relax. I can use the app at the one at Target and I usually keep a small balance on my card just in case. It works pretty well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Apparently ATT andVerizon are banding together to give acces to each other's wifi networks, and make shifting in and out of wifi more seamless. Good response to iPhone overload!

I'm concerned that as a Sprint user I may get left out, since Sprint has no wifi network.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-20008476-266.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0


----------

